# Spreading the Addiction



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well got my "in-laws" a 29 gallon tank for christmas. I hope they really like it since they always check out mine when they come over, and her dad always makes jokes about frying up my piranha. Wish me luck!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

My boss knows about my addiction and has recently become interested as well. He wants me to help him purchase and set up a 20g tank for his daughter and grandkids.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just be sure to stock it with somthing that taste good.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol... guess I gotta go fishing


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Arowana is suppost to be tasty. 

In the last 3 years or so ive inspired and helped start 9 different tanks with 7 new fish people. I think they see the passion i put into the hobby and it kinda rubs off.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

iv only been in the hobby seriously for a year or so, but iv already inspired my friend to start a tank of her own. its a really cool feeling


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Gump said:


> Arowana is suppost to be tasty.


I wonder what arowana tastes like....... i really do


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

expensive taste


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

harif87 said:


> I wonder what arowana tastes like....... i really do



if your down i know of quite a few people in my area who have some "good recipies" for silvers. LMK.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I know someone that fried up and ate a red belly piranha.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> I know someone that fried up and ate a red belly piranha.


and make that snappy


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Gump said:


> if your down i know of quite a few people in my area who have some "good recipies" for silvers. LMK.


Do i need to provide the fish? If not, gimme their number


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

sorry double post:chair:


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

There are a lot of people trying to give away large silvers that need to move them. same with pacus.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

a $40 dish isnt too bad....


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well they loved it! I'm so proud of them.


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

That's great, oh the things they could do with a 29 gallon...

Do they know what thier going to do with it, or are you going to help them?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

im very proud: on friday my sister and i were just browsing around an lfs and i pointed out a tank of female bettas, some rather pretty girls among them. iv seen females once, but never any lookers. my sister wanted me to get them. she said she would buy them. i convinced her to put my little old tank in her room and she agreed. 

the next day we were at another lfs buying gravel, decor and a filter (already had a heater and airpump) adn my father told her he would buy her a slightly bigger tank cos the other one was like a toy.

her 8G is now cycling awaiting the addition of her betta's who are currently living in my QT tank


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

congrates... well here is the stock list the last time I stopped buy

1 lg angelfish
2 silver tipped tetras 
4 black skirt tetras
1 Gold dust molly
1 Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami
1 Rubberlip Pleco
2 Julli Cories

I suggested they get two more silver tips and two more cories.


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

Giving someone a tank or getting a fish can get anyone atarted. When my brother set his up, I missed having mine up. About 4 or 5 months later, I got my tank set up and I really want to get a 20 gal. I have another 10 that I need to buy a few parts for. Filter, heater, new bulbs, and a cartridge. In my 10, my brother left my house, I got all his fish, the zebra, leopard, and pleco. I had to break down the tank...  but I got paid $20 to do it.


----------

